# TV Sintoniza bien pero con lluvia



## elosodj05 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y esto de la electronica, tengo un tv hitachi mod:cpt-20SXM1 que sintoniza todos los canales se escucha perfecto se ven todos los canales pero con lluvia como si fuera problema de la señal de cable, probé con otro tv y se ve perfecto, la ficha de conexion del sintonizador esta bien, probé el audio y video con el dvd y funciona perfecto, limpie todo la placa y nada, lei por ahi que tenia que cambiar los transistores que estan alrededor del sintonizador, lo hice y nada, no hay senales de capacitores inflados ni nada raro, agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar o guiar para solucionar el problema
. desde ya gracias


----------



## miguelus (Nov 18, 2012)

elosodj05 dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y esto de la electronica, tengo un tv hitachi mod:cpt-20SXM1 que sintoniza todos los canales se escucha perfecto se ven todos los canales pero con lluvia como si fuera problema de la señal de cable, probe con otro tv y se ve perfecto, la ficha de conexion del sintonizador esta bien, probe el audio y video con el dvd y funciona perfecto, limpie todo la placa y nada, lei por ahi que tenia que cambiar los transistores que estan alrededor del sintonizador, lo hice y nada, no hay senales de capacitores inflados ni nada raro, agradeceria si alguien me puede ayudar o




Buenos días elosodj05


Ese síntoma tiene toda la pinta de una avería en el Sintonizador, en el 99% de casos es así.
Suele ser el primer Transistor de entrada y su ruptura puede estar causada por una fuerte descarga, p.e. un Rayo.
La solución es cambiarlo.
También pudiera ser una avería en el circuito de CAG (AGC) pero esto no es habitual.

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2012)

te digo esto 
revisa el agc ,revisa soldaduras en la ficha del sintonizador,es común o que se corte o que desuelde,
revisa en el modo servis que el agc este en los parámetros normales,


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 18, 2012)

revisa de repente como te dice es tu agc o un filtro de cristal


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2012)

carlosenati dijo:


> revisa de repente como te dice es tu agc o un filtro de cristal



filtro SAW se llama la pieza ,


----------



## juancacho (Nov 21, 2012)

por lo general es el sintonizador o el *AGC ESTE TIENE UN PRESET DE AHÍ PODES REGULAR E IR VIENDO SI DESAPARECE LA LLUVIA SI NO SUCEDE ESTO PUEDE SER EL SINTONIZADOR.*


----------

